# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  Le Syndrome de la femme battue

## د.شيماء عطاالله

Le Syndrome de la femme battue

Définition de l'état

Le syndrome de la femme battue (SFB) se traduit habituellement par le fait que la victime concentre toute son énergie à prévenir une nouvelle attaque de la part de son conjoint. La femme ainsi atteinte développe avec le temps une soumission et ou une apathie qui mine son estime de soi et amoindrit sa capacité de jugement. 

Application dans un cadre juridique

Le syndrome de la femme battue (SFB) est habituellement invoquée comme défense par des femmes ayant tuées leur conjoint violent. Cependant, il n'est pas en soi un moyen de défense à une accusation criminelle en droit canadien. En effet, il s'agit beaucoup plus d'un élément de preuve ou d'interprétation pouvant mener à l'utilisation du moyen de défense qu'est la légitime défense de l'article 34(2) du Code Criminel. En outre, il ne faudrait pas croire que chaque femme victime de violence conjugale pourra faire appel à ce syndrome puisqu'une femme victime de violence conjugale peut tuer dans des circonstances autre que celle de légitime défense. 

Ce syndrome est admis en Cour depuis l'arrêt R. c. lavallée [1990] 1 R.C.S. 852 pour établir l'état d'esprit de la femme violentée lors de la perpétration du meurtre de son conjoint.
Pour être utilisé, un expert doit venir présenter l'état psychologique de la victime de violence physique afin que la cour puisse comprendre l'état mental de l'accusée au moment du meurtre. L'expert permet également de comprendre pourquoi la femme ainsi traitée n'a pas quittée son conjoint. Cette preuve est primordiale puisqu'elle ouvre le recours à la légitime défense en amenant une modulation de la notion du raisonnable à la situation de l'accusée. On y explique, par exemple, les motifs qu'avaient l'accusée d'appréhender la mort ou des lésions corporelles graves ainsi que celui de la croyance de l'accusée selon laquelle elle ne pouvait se protéger qu'en recourant à la force qu'elle a utilisée. 

Le syndrome de la femme battue vient en fait changer la notion de légitime défense en l'interprétant en tenant compte de la perception que la femme battue a vis-à-vis de sa situation notamment au niveau de la notion de ce qui est raisonnable et de celle du danger immédiat.


  Dispositions législatives pertinentes

Code criminel, L.R.C. (1985), ch. C-46:

34. . . .
(2) Quiconque est illégalement attaqué et cause la mort ou une lésion corporelle grave en repoussant l'attaque est justifié si:

a) d'une part, il la cause parce qu'il a des motifs raisonnables pour appréhender que la mort ou quelque lésion corporelle grave ne résulte de la violence avec laquelle l'attaque a en premier lieu été faite, ou avec laquelle l'assaillant poursuit son dessein;

b) d'autre part, il croit, pour des motifs raisonnables, qu'il ne peut pas autrement se soustraire à la mort ou à des lésions corporelles graves.

Avis

Cette chronique juridique se veut une source d’informations mais aussi d’échanges. N’hésitez pas à me contacter en utilisant le formulaire de contact pour vos questions, vos commentaires ou pour me donner des idées de sujet. Cette chronique ne doit, en aucun temps, être considérée comme étant un avis juridique. Ces informations constituent une source d'information générale, si vous avez un problème particulier vous devriez consulter un juriste. 

http://www.laloi.ca/articles/synfembattu.php

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

?Quelle est la violence physique et psychologique


La violence existe, c'est une vérité incontestable, l'homme a en lui l'impulsion qui le conduit à vouloir le pouvoir et le contrôle de leur environnement social et naturel. Lorsque les deux tendances sont combinés les hommes et les femmes une loi imposant la loi du plus fort. Cela a conduit à l'extermination des animaux, les plantes, les environnements et compléter les civilisations humaines. 
Mais quand il est capable de sublimer les pulsions, les réalisations sont spectaculaires, la violence prend une impulsion créatrice peut tout faire, et le désir de pouvoir et de contrôle dans une capacité d'invention pour nous emmener vers les étoiles. 
Dans la famille, fondement de la société, ces mêmes phénomènes se produisent autour des relations, tant entre les différentes strates d'âge et entre la famille dépendant du ***e d'origine, etc L'une des tâches fondamentales de l'éducation familiale et parentale. La voie a été donné à cette éducation et de la mise en œuvre de la discipline a beaucoup changé dans l'histoire humaine, il est difficile d'imaginer l'homme préhistorique frapper ou mordre votre enfant, tout comme le loup avec son bébé quand elle a enseigné une leçon. 
Comme la civilisation évolue, la conceptualisation de la discipline et l'éducation passent avec elle, les exemples sont extrêmes, dans la Rome antique, le berceau de la loi et la civilisation occidentale a été considérés comme des enfants à part entière de parents qui peuvent toutefois avoir même leur vie, ce contraste avec la législation suédoise actuelle où frapper un enfant entraîne des conséquences juridiques. Bien sûr, dans les deux cas et dans toutes les sociétés, la façon d'appliquer la discipline varie de famille en famille, et même entre père et mère. 
Préciser que l'abus, d'abord physique, émotionnel et finalement, après la discipline. 
La caractéristique fondamentale de la violence physique est le recours à la violence, délibérée, répétitif et visant à provoquer la douleur, généralement produites à la suite d'un comportement négatif, réel ou imaginaire, qui a commis un enfant, et vise à compléter le changement de comportement que les adultes considérés comme dangereux et nuisibles, que ce soit à l'enfant, adulte ou de la société. 
La violence psychologique est plus subtile mais non moins douloureuse, sa principale caractéristique est de causer de l'inconfort (douleur) émotionnel, il existe deux formes de base, l'actif, qui humilie et dégrade l'enfant produit des sentiments de désespoir, l'insécurité, et de faible estime de soi, ce n'est manifeste par des insultes ou des surnoms méchants, encore une fois dans la plupart des cas, le but manifeste est de «motiver» l'enfant à modifier les comportements indésirables. Le second mode passif, le dégoût, l'indifférence, le désintérêt de l'enfant, encore peu reconnue comme l'abus, peut, dans les premiers jours de mener une vie à mort par une maladie appelée dépression analytiques. 
La discipline est conceptualisée comme les règles et règlements, et les conséquences que cela aura la violation de celles-ci, ceux-ci varient de la famille à la famille et sont habituellement imposées par la société dans laquelle cette famille est inséré, dans le but ultime de la discipline est adaptés forme humaine, fonctionnelle et heureux, capable de faire face avec succès à la vie et la société autour de lui, cet effet est manifestement incompatible avec l'abus physique et émotionnel, nous pouvons donc conclure que la discipline est incompatible avec la violence. 


Qu'est-ce que la violence psychologique 
La violence est un comportement ou un ensemble de comportements qui causent, la ou les causes une ou plusieurs personnes dans le dommage, un préjudice, la souffrance, l'inconfort et / ou de perturbation. 
Il existe deux principaux types d'abus, qui doivent toujours être considérées comme étant étroitement liés, violence physique et psychologique. 
Violence physique La violence est tous caractérisés par leurs manifestations physiques, à savoir, matériel ou corporel. Par exemple, la violence domestique, les abus ***uels, la torture physique, etc 
La violence psychologique est tout abus caractérisé par des symptômes mentale, psychologique, mental ou moral, qui est, sur le plan émotionnel (des sentiments) et / ou niveau intellectuel (de l'intelligence, la culture, la mémoire, etc.) Par exemple, le harcèlement au travail, harcèlement ***uel, le racisme, l'intimidation, la manipulation de masse, l'intimidation, etc 
La violence psychologique est reconnue dans la société en général à travers divers noms qui décrivent à des degrés divers dans des contextes différents et des critères, des noms que tout récemment commencé à être populaire de la famille, avec même de nouvelles fonctionnalités: 
Mobbing, le harcèlement ou de mobbing travail Mobbing Inmobiliario, la violence verbale, violence psychologique, l'intimidation, l'intimidation, le harcèlement, les dommages moraux ou matériels, des blessures, menaces, etc, (Conditions légales), le harcèlement ***uel, le chantage affectif , viol psychologique induction de la dépression, au suicide, à la discrimination, l'extorsion, le machisme, le ***isme, le racisme, de lavage de cerveau, Discours Wicked, la torture psychologique, guerre psychologique, la surcharge de désinformation, la démagogie, la manipulation de la messe, la manutention médias, le terrorisme, le terrorisme de l'information, etc 


Les effets de l'abus émotionnel 
Toute situation de violence psychologique causes peu intense ou prolongé comme un effet logique et cohérente d'une série de troubles psychologiques et / ou physiquement différents niveaux de gravité, ce qui reflète l'exposition de la structure causale de maladie et agressif dans lequel toute personne saine d'esprit et / normal ou est incapable de se défendre sans être remarquable ou substantiellement affectée. 
Il convient également de noter que la présence ou l'existence des effets de la violence psychologique est indiquée principalement par la situation qui impose l'agresseur, non seulement par les réactions relativement subjective de la victime, les réactions peuvent varier considérablement dans chaque cas. Rappelons que les lois générales de la justice non seulement couvrir les dommages-intérêts (c.-à-effets), mais l'action elle-même et même l'intention (ie, les causes). 
Le degré ou le type de réaction, le handicap, la sensibilité, de tendresse et / ou le ressentiment de la victime contre l'auteur des actions sont entièrement et absolument pas pertinents aux fins de corroboration de la violence psychologique. 
Tous les abus psychologiques et physiques est donc indéniable, vérifiables et avait besoin d'un ensemble d'effets ou naturel réactions mentales et physiques dans chaque être humain mentalement et physiquement en bonne santé, mais peut devenir très graves conséquences de physique et mentale, qui à son tour aboutir à l'émergence d'autres problèmes (économiques, sociaux, travail, école, ***e, etc.) 
Entre les effets psychiques, nous avons trouvé deux grands groupes: 
Sentiments, des sensations et des émotions que la victime du manifeste de la violence psychologique et physique, qui impliquent toujours un sentiment désagréable, profonds et récurrents générale de l'être: pauvre, humilié, débordé, stressé, tourmenté, harcelés, maltraités, agressés, menacés , troublé, impuissant, triste, blessé, apathique, amer, déprimé, stressé, blessé, en colère, malades, négligées, anxieux, irritable, sur le bord, sans espoir, a terminé, découragés, sous-évalué, insulté, confus, déçu, sur le bord suicide, très malheureux, fou, troublé, confus, bouleversé, désemparé, désespéré, perdu, blessé, blessé, trompé, chantage, affligés, dénigré, peur, colère, peur, sans valeur, mortifié, persécutés, maltraités, en colère, annulée discrédité discréditée, stigmatisés, coupable, dégradé, avili, fatigué, fatigué, fragile, pourris, vide, avec les nerfs brisés, sur le bord de la folie, faible estime de soi, etc Tous ces effets connus de violence psychologique ont toujours été sous-estimée ou méconnue dans son importance pour la société - même par les victimes elles-mêmes, en raison de son manque apparent de bon sens, fonctionnelles ou de matériel. Bien au contraire, il faut savoir que les sentiments, les sensations et les émotions ont un sens très pratiques, du matériel fonctionnel et qui va au-delà du simple bonheur ou le bien-être, et c'est la disponibilité de naturel efficace alarmes avant la production de nombreux autres effets graves de violence psychologique (comme on peut le voir ci-dessous.) 
Psychic troubles de santé divers degrés de gravité, pas toujours présents, mais extrêmement commun dans toutes les victimes des abus envers les enfants et étroitement dérivée. Ces surgissent chaque fois que les sentiments, les sensations et les émotions que la victime a la forme d'alarmes ou des signaux que quelque chose ne va pas, ont été négligées ou ne sont pas suffisantes attention a été accordée (et efficace). Nous trouvons une très large gamme de troubles psychologiques, de légers à graves troubles du sommeil psychoses paranoïaques, de la toxicomanie., Mais son apparence dépend de chaque cas particulier. 

Quant à la physique, nous pouvons trouver deux groupes principaux: 
                 1. troubles de santé physique, doit être connu que dans l'abus court ou à long terme non seulement émotionnelle augmente le risque de graves effets psychologiques, mais aussi de troubles graves tels que la santé physique, c'est à dire dans le sens traditionnel. Des exemples typiques sont le stress, les ulcères d'estomac, maux de tête, des changements de la pression artérielle, etc, mais il peut également être atteint à favoriser l'émergence de problèmes de santé beaucoup plus graves, comme des problèmes cardiaques, des avortements spontanés (mais induit ), cancer, etc. 
2. La violence physique: Il a sérieusement d'alerte - pour la grande majorité des cas - le passage de la violence psychologique à toute forme de violence physique est très probable, surtout lorsque trois facteurs de risque sont réunis: 
Le niveau élevé de tension et la frustration générée par la victime, qui peut conduire l'auteur de l'utiliser comme une fausse justification pour commencer l'usage de la violence physique. 
Le niveau élevé de tension et la frustration de l'abus lui-même, ce qui peut conduire à agir avec violence de façon déraisonnable. 
Le niveau élevé de détresse psychologique, physique, morale, verbale, intellectuelle, etc Victimes, qui peuvent être utilisés par l'auteur comme un moyen d'éjecter à l'utilisation de la violence physique. 
L'agresseur peut continuer seul et unique purement psychique abus tout ce que vivent relation avec sa victime ou être prolongé (voire toute une vie). Tant que juste un abus pur affectif, l'agresseur va utiliser seulement le monde physique ou d'attaquer ou de menacer matériau symbolique, qui est, actes qui représentent un préjudice important à la victime, de ne pas l'attaquer physiquement. 
Cependant, alors que la violence psychologique elle-même ne pas la violence physique se produit, il doit être clair qu'il ya un risque élevé que le deuxième rejoindre le premier dans les cas où il est plus intense et répétée, et surtout dans les cas où un tel comportement était moins répréhensible sociale et / ou juridique. 
Durant les étapes initiales de toute relation humaine, il est naturel que la possibilité de tout type de violence ne sont pas inaperçue, étant donné l'ignorance mutuelle entre les parties. Toutefois, vous devez toujours vous rappeler que la grande majorité des cas de violence physique à partir de la forme apparemment moins graves abus émotionnel. 
Bien qu'il soit difficile de prédire si un abus émotionnel particulier vraiment finissent à la dérive dans La violence physique, la victime possible et, idéalement, ceux qui connaissent leur statut doit prendre de sérieuses mesures préventives avant qu'il ne soit trop tard. 
De nombreuses actions d'un menaçant, diffamatoire, le mépris, etc être prêt à soutenir une victime dépendra de chaque cas, mais au moins il faut les considérer comme de sérieux avertissements ou des indicateurs d'un risque élevé de passage à la violence physique. 

GBV 
Définition. 
Parfois, les différentes dénominations de violence mène à la confusion: la violence de genre, la violence familiale, les couples, aux femmes, hommes ou ***iste ... 
La violence domestique se réfère à ce qui se produit au sein du foyer, le mari à sa femme, et mère de ses enfants, petit-fils du grand-père, etc Abstraction faite de ces relations dans lesquelles il n'ya pas de coexistence. 
La violence de genre a à voir avec «la violence perpétrée contre les femmes en vertu de l'être», et inclut la violence conjugale, y compris l'agression physique ou ***uelle par des étrangers, les mutilations génitales, l'infanticide des filles, etc 
Quelques définitions: 
Tout acte de violence fondée sur le ***e féminin, ou est susceptible d'entraîner des blessures ou physiques, ***uelles ou psychologiques, y compris la menace de tels actes, la contrainte ou la privation arbitraire de liberté, que ce soit dans la vie publique ou privée (article 1 de la Déclaration sur l'élimination de la violence contre les femmes des Nations. Unies, 1994). 
Susana Vel&#225;zquez (2003) élargit la définition de la violence domestique: englobe tous les actes par lesquels ils sont discriminés, ignoré, les sujets et les femmes subordonnés dans les différents aspects de leur existence. C'est toute attaque matérielle et symbolique qui affecte leur liberté, la dignité, la sécurité, la confidentialité et l'intégrité morale et / ou physique. 

Types de violence. 
Physique. La violence physique est celle qui peut être objectivement perçu par les autres, qui laisse généralement des marques extérieures. Elle se réfère à pousser, mordre, frapper du pied, de poing, etc, causés par la main ou tout autre objet ou une arme. Il est le plus visible, et facilite donc la sensibilisation de la victime, mais a également fait le plus communément reconnues socialement et légalement, principalement liés à la violence psychologique. 
Psychologique. La violence psychologique se pose inévitablement chaque fois qu'il ya un autre type de violence. Implique humiliation menaces, les insultes, le mépris pour la femme elle-même, la dévaluation de leurs travaux, leurs opinions ... Implique une manipulation dans laquelle même l'indifférence ou le silence il provoquer des sentiments de culpabilité et d'impuissance, ce qui augmente le contrôle et la domination de l'agresseur sur la victime, qui est le but ultime de la violence entre les ***es. 
Dans cette catégorie peut inclure d'autres types de violence qui sont truquées souffrance psychologique pour la victime, et de coercition utilisés, les menaces et les manipulations de parvenir à leurs fins. 
Ce serait la violence "économique", dans lequel l'auteur met tout en œuvre pour contrôler l'accès de la victime à l'argent, à la fois au travail rémunéré l'empêcher, comme pour la forcer à leur tour sur leurs revenus, ce qui en fait l'usage exclusif de la même (à venir dans de nombreux cas de quitter leur emploi et de passer salaire agresseur de la victime de forcer cette irresponsable de demander l'assistance de la famille ou les services sociaux). 
La violence est aussi commune "social", dans lequel le délinquant contacts sociaux limités et membres de la famille de sa famille, l'isolement de leur environnement et en limitant ainsi un important soutien social dans ces cas. 
***uelle. "Il est exercé par des pressions physiques ou psychologiques qui cherchent à imposer une contrainte ***uelle non désirés, d'intimidation et d'impuissance» (Alberdi et Matas, 2002). Bien qu'il puisse être inclus dans le terme de physique, différent de celui dans lequel l'objet est la liberté ***uelle des femmes, plutôt que de leur intégrité physique. Jusqu'à récemment, les lois et les juges ne considèrent pas ce type d'agression en tant que telle, si elle a eu lieu au sein du mariage. 


MYTHES. 
Habituellement justifiée et peut donner une explication à ce type de violence en fonction de: 
caractéristiques personnelles du délinquant (troubles mentaux, la toxicomanie). 
Caractéristiques de la victime (le masochisme, ou la nature de la femme qui "cherche, il provoque, est ..."), manipulation 
circonstances extérieures (stress au travail, problèmes financiers), 
La jalousie («crime passionnel») 
. L'incapacité de l'agresseur à contrôler ses impulsions, et ainsi de suite. 
Il ya aussi une croyance largement répandue que ces victimes et leurs agresseurs sont des couples mauvais état des routes («ils ont toujours été des combats et en faisant valoir), le faible niveau socio-culturel et économique, les immigrants ... C'est, autres que «nous», alors «nous sommes sûrs." 
Ces hommes qui sont alcooliques et les abus de leurs femmes, mais non, la grande majorité des problèmes ou des bagarres avec d'autres hommes, votre patron ou votre propriétaire. stress lié au travail ou un effet réel sur de nombreuses personnes, hommes et femmes, et non pas tous devenus violents avec leur partenaire. 
Au fond, ces justifications sont à la recherche pour réduire la responsabilité et la culpabilité de l'agresseur, et l'engagement que doit prendre la société dans son ensemble pour prévenir et combattre ce problème. 


CYCLE DE LA VIOLENCE PHYSIQUE. 
Lenore Walker a défini le cycle de la violence de leur travail avec les femmes, et est désormais le modèle «de plus en plus utilisé par les professionnels des médias. 
Le cycle débute avec la première phase de l'accumulation de tension, dans laquelle la victime perçoit clairement comment le délinquant est de plus en plus sensibles, de répondre de façon plus agressive et de trouver des sources de conflit dans chaque situation. 
La deuxième phase consiste à l'éclosion de la tension, qui explose enfin la violence, menant à l'agression. 
Dans la troisième phase, appelée «lune de miel" ou de repentir, l'auteur présente ses excuses à la victime, lui fait des cadeaux et tente de montrer son repentir. Cette phase va diminuer au fil du temps, plus courtes et finissent par disparaître. Ce cycle, dans lequel la peine (agression) suit l'expression de regrets qui maintient l'illusion du changement, peut aider à expliquer la continuité de la relation par la femme dans les premiers stades de celle-ci. 
Cette série vise à expliquer la situation dans laquelle il ya la violence physique, violence psychologique qui n'apparaît pas dans les meilleurs délais, mais à travers un processus qui vise la soumission et le contrôle du couple. 


Conséquences psychologiques pour les femmes battues. 
Le syndrome de la femme battue, défini par Walker et Dutton est défini comme une adaptation à la situation aversive caractérise par une capacité d'une personne à faire face à des stimuli négatifs et à minimiser la douleur, et les distorsions cognitives actuelles, telles que la réduction , la négation ou la dissociation du changement dans la façon de voir eux-mêmes, les autres et le monde. Ils peuvent également développer des symptômes de stress post-traumatique, des sentiments dépressifs, la colère, faible estime de soi, la culpabilité et le ressentiment, et ont souvent des plaintes somatiques, dysfonction ***uelle, les conduites addictives et les difficultés dans leurs relations. 
Enrique Paz del Corral Echebur&#250;a et de l'assimiler ces effets du syndrome de stress post-traumatique dont les symptômes et les caractéristiques, sans doute, apparaissent dans certaines de ces femmes: le fait de revivre l'événement traumatique, l'évitement des situations associées à l'abus et de vigilance accrue. Ces femmes ont du mal à dormir avec des cauchemars de revivre le passé, sont constamment en alerte, hypervigilant, irritable, et difficulté à se concentrer. En outre, le niveau élevé d'anxiété provoque des problèmes de santé et des troubles psychosomatiques et des troubles dépressifs majeurs peuvent se produire. 

Le développement du syndrome de la femme battue 
Marie-France Hirigoyen différence entre les deux phases des conséquences. 
Dans la première phase, la femme est confus et désorienté, conduisant à abandonner leur identité propre et en attribuant les aspects positifs agresseur qui contribuent à nier la réalité. Sont épuisés par le manque de sens que l'agresseur impose sa vie, incapable de comprendre ce qui se passe, seuls et isolés de leur environnement familial et social en tension constante avec toute réaction agressive de votre partenaire. 
Marie-France Hirigoyen parle de conséquences à long terme qui désigne les étapes que les victimes passent du temps ils se rendent compte du type de relation dans laquelle ils sont plongés. Pendant cette phase, les femmes passent un impact initial de se sentir blessé, trompé et embarrassé, en plus d'être apathique, fatigué et n'ayant aucun intérêt dans quoi que ce soit. 


TRAITEMENT 
Dans de nombreux cas d'intervention est nécessaire après que les femmes subissent une période de réflexion et peut-être plusieurs tentatives de quitter la relation violente, avec ou sans l'aide thérapeutique, de prendre la décision finale. Par la suite, le conseil mettra l'accent sur plusieurs aspects, à évaluer les besoins et les demandes avant que le patient individuel. 
Nous allons évaluer ce qui a été les conséquences pratiques laissées par la situation qui prévaut dans cette personne, et les diplômés d'établir un ordre pour le traitement. Certaines des interventions les plus courantes et de base pour la récupération sont les suivants: 
Information sur la violence domestique, les causes et les origines, les mythes, etc. 
L'activation et la réduction de l'anxiété dans la manière dont elle se manifeste (insomnie, l'agoraphobie, attaques de panique, etc). 
Favoriser l'autonomie, tant au niveau purement psychologique, par un changement des idées déformées sur elle-même et le monde comme un être social, économique, etc, directeurs de recherche d'emploi, soutien social et familial de récupération, ... 


PR&#201;VENTION 
Le principal moyen de mettre fin prévention de la violence entre les ***es. Cela inclut, bien sûr, un changement global dans la façon de voir les relations entre les femmes et les hommes, une remise en question des rôles sociaux et les stéréotypes, la langue, etc Ces changements doivent être des adultes dans le but de effectivement transmis aux enfants. En outre, vous pouvez prévenir et éviter d'être impliqués dans une relation qui peut devenir violent: 
Tout d'abord, de détecter la modification, les demandes non sollicitées, se méfie des promesses qui n'ont aucun sens à la fois de la relation, être clair pour dire «non» à quelque chose de non-négociables, à pied lorsque la personne s'approche de vous essayer de faire vois que vous avez beaucoup en commun ou que vous dois quelque chose. Car tout cela est très important de faire confiance à votre intuition, le sentiment d'inquiétude qui se produira. Quand vous rencontrez quelqu'un aussi examiner, d'évaluer si cette personne s'inscrit avec vous, seulement il est important que dès maintenant aussi inclure ces points si vous voulez éviter de vous retrouver dans une relation violente. ***istes valeurs de leurs idées, comment ils ont été des relations antérieures (si vous le rompit ou non, comment il parle d'eux ...), etc 
En outre, la valeur de vos propres idées sur l'amour et le couple, le rôle des femmes dans le même, ce qu'ils devraient démissionner pour l'amour .., etc, et surtout, la connaissance de soi et d'avoir votre valeurs claires. Si choc de l'autre personne valeurs avec le vôtre, vous savez comment reconnaître et d'accepter, en tout cas de ne pas abandonner ce qui est important pour vous. 



Les femmes battues 
Aux victimes 
Les femmes battues 
Profil d'une femme battue 
Droits de la victime 
Mythes et réalités des femmes battues sur 
Profil homme violent 
Circonstances 
réaction sociale 
Intervention 
Proposition de formulation 
Conclusions et mises à jour 
Les échecs de la justice 
Bibliographie 

Aux victimes 
Définition: «victime» désigne les personnes qui, individuellement ou collectivement, ont subi un préjudice, notamment physique ou mentale, une souffrance morale, une perte économique ou une atteinte grave à leurs droits fondamentaux par des actes ou des omissions qui enfreignent les lois pénales. 
Les femmes battues peuvent générer des filles qui les méprisent et les sous-estimer, considèrent que leur mère une femme d'insécurité, immature et émotionnellement séparé d'eux, les mères perdre son autorité et de respectabilité. Culturellement accepté une chaîne de violence dans lequel le père bat sa partenaire, la mère, les enfants et les enfants entre eux, répondant à des motifs qui sont parfois transmis par fonn symbolique des attitudes de rejet, l'indifférence et d'autres petits gestes quotidiens. 
Selon la méthode en question, à l'âge de la victime, sa relation avec l'auteur et la durée de l'agression, les conséquences sur les dommages physiques, psychologiques ou sociaux peuvent être graves, très graves ou irréversibles, même à la perte de la vie. 
Certains effets sont observés: 
Faible estime de soi 
l'indifférence émotionnelle 
L'isolement social 
Décerné à blâmer pour les attaques 
Souvent, n'a pas répondu à des limites et des normes sociales 
Afficher une inhibition marquée dans les différents domaines 
Ils se sont auto-destructrices 
Faible performance intellectuelle 
Parfois, l'utilisation du mécanisme d'identification à l'agresseur 
Peut obtenir au suicide ou à la prostitution 
personnalités psychotiques, pervers ou criminels. 
La violence produit une fracture dans la vie de la victime, à la fois psychique et sociale et de la famille après le crime, sa vie ne sera jamais le même, c'est pourquoi il est suggéré que les victimes de violence familiale sont des survivants. 
Les femmes sont sensibles aux attaques et la plupart du temps sont les agressés, comme le ***e opposé se soumet à sa volonté. 
Avant l'assaut de la femme est apte à émettre des réponses agressives et sont dans une posture défensive constante, car il perçoit l'environnement externe très hostile et dangereux. Ses attaques sont généralement ouverts et verbale, même si elles sont moins fréquentes attaques physiques, il se sent toujours en danger et perdre le contrôle. 

La femme battue: 
C'est peut-être la première personne en ligne quand il s'agit de violence domestique. Les femmes battues, les femmes maltraitées, les femmes maltraitées, les femmes soumises, elle a triché, elle reportée. 
Une position aussi vieille que l'histoire du monde. Interpellés ces jours-ci par le présumé, et mérite la liberté, qui est entré à rien moins qu'à changer la «ordre» des choses. En ce qui concerne les femmes dans la plupart des responsables de ce que les causes et comment ça se passe. 
Le concept de la femme battue fait spécifiquement référence au ***e féminin dans un contexte social dans lequel les femmes prend une position d'infériorité, parce que, même aujourd'hui, dans la société, l'homme au pouvoir répandue. &#192; cet égard, il est pour les femmes de démontrer, par leur capacité personnelle, qui peut occuper à grande échelle des positions sociales, tandis que l'homme, le même que vous sont attribués à leur ***e, sans accréditation spécifique. En conséquence, ouvertement ou secrètement, le rôle social des femmes comporte des inconvénients notables, qui rendent sensibles à d'autres abus et de mauvais traitements. 
Le concept de la femme battue est une construction théorique qui permet une meilleure approche pour un problème social grave, après quoi de nombreux cas et de recueillir des séquences personnelles avec des nuances particularisé, qui directement ou indirectement victimes de mauvais traitements, et les situations de l'exposition évident pour eux. Par conséquent, ce concept n'est pas une étiquette stigmatisante qui gèle un individu dans une position sociale importante, mais une généralisation à partir uniformités défini comme en témoigne la reconnaissance de circonstances Vastis, ce qui assure une meilleure analyse globale: une condition préalable essentielle pour l'évaluation perspectives de mesures préventives et correctives. 


Profil d'une femme battue 
dimension cognitive 
Réduire la violence 
Croire dans le changement en lui 
Refuser la violence 
Justifier un comportement violent 
L'idéalisation de la famille et la parentalité 
Cognitions ont légèrement ajusté à la réalité 
Météo personnels 
Estimant que les femmes sont responsables de la violence 
Croyez en adaptant à l'abus 
Ont tendance à le fou 
Réflexion sur l'avenir en termes négatifs et sans espoir 
capacités Autodesvalorizar 
Lost compétences 
&#201;viter la violence 

dimension comportementale 
Isolation 
Apathie 
Surprotectrice envers leurs enfants 
Indécision 
Unité violents 
Retour à l'accueil 
Retrait des activités 
Hiperexigencia se 
Obtenez de l'aide indirecte 
Statuant conformément aux attentes des autres 
Tendance à rendre compte de leurs actions 
Abandon des groupes d'entraide 
Accomplir des actes contre leur gré 
Faire comportements assertifs 
Demandez de l'aide et d'écouter non-pertinents 
Ayant des comportements autodestructeurs 
violence Shifting reçu chez les enfants ou les personnes âgées 
Soyez le comportement altruiste et coopérative 
Négliger votre physique 
Soyez attentif à des stimuli externes 
Troubles du sommeil 
Le comportement suicidaire 
Les symptômes du syndrome de stress post-traumatique, les troubles alimentaires, de la fatigue au réveil, les hallucinations, avertissant exagérée, l'hypersensibilité, l'irritabilité, la léthargie, des sautes d'humeur, cauchemars, les phobies, les réactions de sursaut, de la désorganisation de la pensée. 


dimension psycho- 
Rappel des sentiments comme la peur, la terreur, l'angoisse, la douleur. 
Hypersensibilité 
Ayant des difficultés de ses sentiments 
Frustration 
Cour ou de contrôler les émotions excessives 
Un sentiment d'impuissance 
L'abandon 
Sentiment d'impuissance 
Dépression 
La répétition constante: la honte, la culpabilité 
Ambivalence 
Soledad 
Insatisfaction 
La colère 
Nervosité 
Des sentiments de vengeance 
Feeling victimes 
Faible estime de soi 
Les pensées suicidaires 
Les pensées suicidaires 
Tsar sentiments priori raison 
La peur pour l'avenir 


dimension interactionnelle 
L'isolement social 
Agression 
Déplacement de l'objet haï 
La timidité de relier 
Altruisme 
Personnels d'annulation 

http://www.psicologiadivina.com.es/M...enfrances.html

----------

